# 2002+ SE-r turbo, how far 1/4 mile?



## natelehoux (Jul 1, 2005)

well im new, i made thid account cause i test drove a SE-r and i really like it but i want a little faster of a car (also considering a SRT4) i can get a SE-r turbo for the same price as a SRT4 but ive been looking into it... the SEr weights 2700lbs ish and the srt4 is like 3000ish, the turbo on the SEr brings like 265 hp+ and the stock srt has like 230-240 ish.... so my question is.. 
How fast is the pti turbo SEr sentra in the 1/4 mile? scanned time sheets and w/e info you can provide will be helpful thanks!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

nobody here has the PTI turbo kit, but guys running 7psi or so on it have pulled low 13s. A couple have done 12s on slicks.

BUT! Don't buy a used 2002!!!!!!!!


----------



## natelehoux (Jul 1, 2005)

why dont buy a used 2002? what about 2003? ill proubly end up getting a srt4 but im still keeping my options open


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you read around the forum, we've named several reason why not to buy a 2002/2003, many, many times over


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

12s. a PTI turbocharged Spec V with the balancer shaft removed and motor mounts/inserts will walk a 5RT...a Mopar upgraded 5RT will walk a stock Evo. Built internals are available for our car and IIRC the PTI kit can support significantly more than 8 PSI so its a personal call.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

chimmike said:


> nobody here has the PTI turbo kit, but guys running 7psi or so on it have pulled low 13s. A couple have done 12s on slicks.
> 
> BUT! Don't buy a used 2002!!!!!!!!


 a buddy of mine just got the kit. Its nice, he just needs a heat sheild or something over the turbo. Maybe a warning sign, because my hand hurts like a bitch. 

he put down 318.5 at the wheels with a few other mods. His is sick.


----------

